# Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foods



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foods*

I am trying to decide between the 2.
I had fed both to my dog before and he did well on both.
Which is better though in your opinion?

I emailed Ziwipeak and what they advised is to feed around 0.6 ounce a day to my dog (it's a pomeranian). I feed him twice a day, so that means 0.3 ounce of food per meal. That seems really little food though. I am wondering if that is enough.....and whether it will be hungry even if its receiving sufficient nutrients that it needs.

Does that mean the dog is going to poop less? ^^

What about Stella & Chewy?

*Asking this on behalf of my roommate: *

And has anyone heard about a dog food brand called Great Life? Is that new?

What about the dog food brand "NOW" and "GO" by Petcurean (sorry if i spelled it wrong). This brand is pretty expensive....6 pound bag is bout $22. What's special about it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foo*

http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/cuisinefeeding.shtml
That is what is reccommended for a 2.2 pound dog.

http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/cuisinefamily.shtml
Lamb has Calories 1854 KJ/100g.
Which comes to 442 calories according to this calculator.
http://www.scannerplace.com.au/convert_kj_to_cal.htm

0.66 ounces is about 19 grams which is only about 90 calories. How many calories does your dog get now? That is what matters after all. Remember this food hasn't any air added and it isn't fluffy. Kibble has air added and is shaped so it takes up more room in the bowl.

Of course it has enough of what your dog needs. It is 34% protein, 34 grams per 100 grams of food and you are going to be feeding about 20 grams so your dog will be getting over 6 grams of protein when a 2.5 pound dog only requires 3 grams a day. All the vitamins and minerals will be just fine as well. Any food is fed according to the dog's needs. The .66 ounces is a starting point. If the dog gains weight or has loose stool feed less, if the dog loses weight feed more.

Stella&Chewy is a wonderful product and you can buy either freeze dried or raw. It has veggies and fruits so an allergic dog would be more likely to have issues with it than the Ziwi Peak. If 90 calories is what your dog needs then you would be feeding about 1.2 patties a day.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foo*

I feed my little dog a raw diet in the morning (Bravo) and ZiWi Peak in the evening. She's REALLY finicky and absolutely loves ZiWiPeak. She will not eat dehydrated food like Stella & chewy (havent tried their raw frozen) but loves the jerky like texture of the ZiWi. Now/Go is a good dry food but it's totally different than the Stella or ZiWi as these are raw diets. And dry food is highly processed and has alot of other ingredients in it. I love how the ZiWi is air dried, it makes it more unique. Mine also loves the ZiWi treats. ZiWiPeak is really expensive when you initially look at it..like $30/2.2lb bag. But when you break it down, esp for a small dog, it's not that bad. I posted recently about it with the costs, etc. If I were to feed my 11lb dog this exclusively, it would be like $1.25 a day. I've never heard of Great Life, I just looked it up to check it out. It sounds pretty good. It does have a pretty long ingredient list which might not work so greatif your dog is sensitive or has allergies. I looked it up on dogfoodavisor.com and there's only a review for the canned (5/5 stars) so I'm guessing the dry must be newer.
Oh btw, as far as pooping less, mine goes 1x a day on what she is eating


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foo*

Hi,

Thanks alot!
so for Ziwipeak, i should be feeding 0.66 ounces total per day right? I am bad with all those calculations.
And as for Stella and Chewy, it will be a little bit more than a patty a day?

Which is better between Ziwi and Stella?
My dog isn't allergic to Ziwi or Stella so will it be better to feed it a diet with fruits and vegetables included? 

And as for "NOW" and "GO" they are essentially kibble like Orijen and Evo for example right? Is it exceptionally good or special to warrant the high price points? It is even more expensive than Orijen so we were wondering what's so special or good about it.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Ziwipeak Or Stella & Chewy? And questions about "Great Life" and "GO" & "NOW" foo*

How much does your dog weigh? It's really a matter of personal choice between the 2...they are both excellent. Personally I like ZiWiPeak and I like how it's in a little jerky sized pieces. And my dog doesnt like the dehydrated. But since yours does the choice it up to you! Why not get a bit of both and rotate? 

As far as the dry goes, Go! Seems more aimed towards dogs who can't handle alot of ingredients, it's pretty limited, esp the salmon and oatmeal. I don;t think it's more expensive though...at my store its $21.99 but the bag is 8lbs. Orijin is like $15.99-$19.99 depending on the flavor, its a 5.5lb bag.


----------

